# Finished basement, wireless not reaching several areas



## drade (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi all. Long time member here. Just recently finished our basement. We have a router supplied by Spectrum (yuck) on the first floor. The signal barely reaches devices in the basement. I had the electrician install a cable jack and phone jack downstairs. Would it make sense for me to buy a new router, with strong dual bandwith speeds? Really don't feel like paying for two cable modems and routers in the home. Any other devices to improve wireless signal downstairs?


----------



## Jetster (Mar 1, 2018)

You could turn in that modem/router and get a desent AC rourter and a new modem. Would prabably fix the issue. Or get a access point for the basement


----------



## R00kie (Mar 1, 2018)

A powerline wireless repeater should do the trick

Something like this:
https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Powe...14157&sr=8-5&keywords=powerline+wireless&th=1


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 1, 2018)

If you have a router from them ,you're paying for it every month which means you're being ripped off unless you have some deal with them that everyone (myself included) I know of never got.

I had a similar issue with the  supplied router from charter, I ended up buying a Asus ac66u  and my signal goes all the way to the end of my driveway now. Just get a different router or if you have a particularly difficult home for signal you could get powerline adapters or an access point. You could even combine the two and use powerline to run to the basement connect to an access point with ethernet and then let it wirelessly broadcast in the basement.  You can get a decent ac68 on amazon for under $80 (under $60 if you get a refurb)),  and a powerline adapter for $25. With the money you'll be saving in monthly charges it would pay for itself in less than a year and you'd have better signal.

*this is a nice replacement.*

*or get a couple of the adapters to pass your internet signal through your electrical wiring*


----------



## drade (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for the replies! I will take all of this into consideration. Sounds like a new router is in store! 

Do you folks find that spending 200$+ on routers is unnecessary? I like the idea of a gaming router, though, I see that the brand and advertisement of these routers are more hype vs. actual innovative components that improve signal, stability, and security.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2018)

drade said:


> Thanks for the replies! I will take all of this into consideration. Sounds like a new router is in store!
> 
> Do you folks find that spending 200$+ on routers is unnecessary? I like the idea of a gaming router, though, I see that the brand and advertisement of these routers are more hype vs. actual innovative components that improve signal, stability, and security.



Get a $60 R6700 or a $40-$50 RT-ac68u and you'll be fine. The former can be upgraded to a R7000 and the latter, if you go for the cheaper mobile brand one, can be unlocked to a full ac68u.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 1, 2018)

drade said:


> Thanks for the replies! I will take all of this into consideration. Sounds like a new router is in store!
> 
> Do you folks find that spending 200$+ on routers is unnecessary? I like the idea of a gaming router, though, I see that the brand and advertisement of these routers are more hype vs. actual innovative components that improve signal, stability, and security.



Some people may tell you it's necessary ,but unless your house is extremely large ,with a large number of devices,  what I suggested will be more than enough. I have a decent bit of confidence what I suggested will work ,also because you've been using a rented charter router ,so it kind of gives insight into the level of performance you need .  Also keep in mind regardless of what router you get, the best it will do is give better signal or more options (often options that you'll never use) so if you're paying for 60 mb, you're only going to get that ,and maybe a little more & no router even a $10,000 one will change that. Don't overthink it. Just buy a decent router like the one I linked ,you'll spend 70 bucks or so ,and I'm sure itll work. If the signal is still bad in your basement ,you can add a powerline adapter for another 30 bucks and you'll be fine


A router is like cup, it doesn't matter if the cup costed $.50 and is cheap, or if it costs $1 million and is fancy. What you pay for from the Internet service provider is the liquid in the cup, all a router changes is how you get it ,but it doesn't change what you get


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2018)

silkstone said:


> Get a $60 R6700 or a $40-$50 RT-ac68u and you'll be fine. The former can be upgraded to a R7000 and the latter, if you go for the cheaper mobile brand one, can be unlocked to a full ac68u.



There's not much need to spend more than $100 on a router for general household use. I have the R6700 (modded to R7000) and I have very few devices that can utilize the bandwidth. Most of my devices actually prefer the N-channel as it is stronger, but none of them can use the turbo-QAM feature.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 1, 2018)

drade said:


> Hi all. Long time member here. Just recently finished our basement. We have a router supplied by Spectrum (yuck) on the first floor. The signal barely reaches devices in the basement. I had the electrician install a cable jack and phone jack downstairs. Would it make sense for me to buy a new router, with strong dual bandwith speeds? Really don't feel like paying for two cable modems and routers in the home. Any other devices to improve wireless signal downstairs?



powerline adapter and create an access point in the basement, problem solved.  You can use an old router as the AP or dedicated adapter AP.

I use these and they deliver my 100mbps to our master bedroom.  I then have an old Asus router as an AP and a Roku hardwired to the AP.


https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Powe...pID=41kDSQg6WIL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch



drade said:


> Thanks for the replies! I will take all of this into consideration. Sounds like a new router is in store!
> 
> Do you folks find that spending 200$+ on routers is unnecessary? I like the idea of a gaming router, though, I see that the brand and advertisement of these routers are more hype vs. actual innovative components that improve signal, stability, and security.



completely unnecessary to spend $200 or even half that amount most of the time, plus gaming routers are a marketing ploy.  check out small net builders on for more info

https://www.smallnetbuilder.com/bas...177-how-to-buy-a-wireless-router-2018-edition


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 1, 2018)

drade said:


> Thanks for the replies! I will take all of this into consideration. Sounds like a new router is in store!
> 
> Do you folks find that spending 200$+ on routers is unnecessary? I like the idea of a gaming router, though, I see that the brand and advertisement of these routers are more hype vs. actual innovative components that improve signal, stability, and security.


I just bought a new Linksys 3200AC and I absolutely love it. $250 Got it on sale for $15 off plus I had a Best Buy certificate for another $20. Once I got this implemented in my house I have range everywhere in the house especially in areas like the kitchen I didnt have it before using the Comcast router/modem. It was worth the investment for all the devices that we have in our house and the router is downstairs instead of upstairs where the comcast modem is.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 1, 2018)

Same here, went from a netgear wndr 3800 N router to a Archer AC5400 and I get 5.0 in places the other router woul not reach even on N 2.4


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 1, 2018)

drade said:


> We have a router supplied by Spectrum (yuck) on the first floor.



Last time I visited Comcast (double yuck), they advised me to swap my old router with a new better-er version they have.*

Question for you:  Do you know what model router you have with them now?  Perhaps ask them if they have anything newer you can swap with before dumping $ on a new wireless router



> * TL: DR  ...I'm in process of "trimming the cord" - shopping around for VoIP and just ordered a Netgear Cable model from Amazon *HERE*  for $59 ...Once I get VoIP and the cable modem going, I'm sending their cable modem and DVR back, and cutting my plan.  I have an ASUS RT66U wireless router that already covers the entire house.


----------



## LFaWolf (Mar 1, 2018)

I was looking for a new wireless router as well until I found out that WPA3 standard and new devices are coming out this year. IMHO now it is not the best time to get a new wireless router.  WPA2 has a serious design flaw that exposes the network to vulnerabilities, but WPA3 fixes that. I use a powerline adapter along with a cheap $20 8-port switch and I get about 80-90% of the speed from Comcast. You can get a cheap $30 wireless router in place of the switch if you must have wireless connectivity. A temporary solution perhaps, but WPA2 standard is quite old and WPA3 promises a higher speed and better security.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 1, 2018)

Hopefully some of the old WPA2 routers will get the update via firmware.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Mar 1, 2018)

No password security feature beats my MAC Security feature.
Guests have to give me their MAC IDs to have access to my cheap TP LINK which covers my 105 cubick meters apartment, placed in the center of it.
For my own standard 50$ to 100$ is the sweet spot for routhers depending on your own needs.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 1, 2018)

You can use simple aluminum foil or a pie tin to direct signals.

It's kinda ghetto, but works well. 

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=aluminum foil router


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 1, 2018)

drade said:


> Hi all. Long time member here. Just recently finished our basement. We have a router supplied by Spectrum (yuck) on the first floor. The signal barely reaches devices in the basement. I had the electrician install a cable jack and phone jack downstairs. Would it make sense for me to buy a new router, with strong dual bandwith speeds? Really don't feel like paying for two cable modems and routers in the home. Any other devices to improve wireless signal downstairs?



Depending on your internet speed buy a compatible modem at frigging wallmart it will cost about $60 for one that can handle 100 Mbps speeds. Then get a better router i use a cheapo TP link WDNR 3500. Total Cost was $90, a better router will give better coverage. If your being charged for your modem etc then the above method of buying your own will have a ROI of about 6 months.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 1, 2018)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Depending on your internet speed buy a compatible modem at frigging wallmart it will cost about $60 for one that can handle 100 Mbps speeds. Then get a better router i use a cheapo TP link WDNR 3500. Total Cost was $90, a better router will give better coverage. If your being charged for your modem etc then the above method of buying your own will have a ROI of about 6 months.


I'm not sure if time warner/spectrum bills you separately for your modem.  I have optimum the modem fee is part of the "deal".  I can go out and get my own arris modem but my bill remains the same.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2018)

LFaWolf said:


> I was looking for a new wireless router as well until I found out that WPA3 standard and new devices are coming out this year. IMHO now it is not the best time to get a new wireless router.  WPA2 has a serious design flaw that exposes the network to vulnerabilities, but WPA3 fixes that. I use a powerline adapter along with a cheap $20 8-port switch and I get about 80-90% of the speed from Comcast. You can get a cheap $30 wireless router in place of the switch if you must have wireless connectivity. A temporary solution perhaps, but WPA2 standard is quite old and WPA3 promises a higher speed and better security.



It will probably be supported through DD-WRT or firmware updates. Routers are like mini-computers all of their own and a lot of the features are software based.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 2, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> I'm not sure if time warner/spectrum bills you separately for your modem.  I have optimum the modem fee is part of the "deal".  I can go out and get my own arris modem but my bill remains the same.


Mine was still billing me for a modem so i bought my own. After they wanted to take nearly 2 weeks to replace a faulty old Docsis 2 model they had me paying $10 a month for.


----------



## taz420nj (Mar 6, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Hopefully some of the old WPA2 routers will get the update via firmware.


DD-WRT had a patch ready the day KRACK was announced.  Don't hold your breath for any first-party firmwares.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 6, 2018)

Long time geek who didn't install ethernet cable before finishing the basement ?  Ya gonna have ya membership card and propeller beanie re[possessed  ... I live in a 200 year old dairy barn with post and beam (8-12") locus aka "ironwood" construction.  I never thought for a second about not using cable.  My youngest son was having fits when a squirrel ate thru his cable and he had to rely on wireless.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2018)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833555076

that would fix the whole issue. This is not the brand I normally use, but they work fine.


----------



## SamirD (Mar 9, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> A router is like cup, it doesn't matter if the cup costed $.50 and is cheap, or if it costs $1 million and is fancy. What you pay for from the Internet service provider is the liquid in the cup, all a router changes is how you get it ,but it doesn't change what you get


Best analogy for a router I've ever read.  Seriously.  I will want to quote this all the time.

As far as the OP's issue, a couple of questions first.

Do you have to pay anything for the existing router?  If not, then let's keep it.

Besides the cable jack and power outlets in the basement, do you have an ethernet run going down there?


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 9, 2018)

Definition is more apt to a modem (of course assuming the modem is in fact capable of more than the purchased speed rate).  I say more because if you have say 100, not unusial to see periods of 110 - 125 at times ... With a router, specs do matter both in terms of speed capability and reach.  Also they differ greatly on the software capabilities ....for example, when my kids were in HS, I sett up access time tables whereby their internet access was allowed olny between certain hours.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 9, 2018)

get a cheap edgerouter and some UAP-AC APS. cheap and has enterprise controls


----------

